# top five breyers



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

what are you top five favorite breyers


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

here are my top five favs
http://www.horseforum.com/images/at...tp://www.horseforum.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

out of the ones you own or just in general?


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

out of the ones you own


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

ah okay


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

My top five: in relatively most liked to least liked order:
1. is deffinitely Zippo Pine Bar








2. Lady Phase treasure hunt black appaloosa stock horse








3. Spirit








4. Black Andalusian stallion








5. Buttercup


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

i really like the black Andalusian stallion


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

nikyplushbreyer said:


> i really like the black Andalusian stallion


Lol thank you. He's I think my least marked up one lol. I've tried hard to keep him in top condition since I don't have his box anymore


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

1. Nokotaa mold.
2. Big chex to cash
3. Stablemates running mustang.
4. Stablemates prancing Arabian
5. Rowdy Yates.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> 1. Nokotaa mold.
> 2. Big chex to cash
> 3. Stablemates running mustang.
> 4. Stablemates prancing Arabian
> 5. Rowdy Yates.


Haha I'm with you on the Nokota mold (Notice my name) lol


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll post mine when I get home!


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

rileydog6 said:


> I'll post mine when I get home!


ok cool


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

here are mine













































and here is my custom i purchased that i absolutly love


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

you have summer i have been looking for him where did you get him


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I do own these, but these are NOT my pics:













































(Why does it bother me that I can't find a pic of them nose-to-nose like they should be! lol)


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ha! Five or five hundred?? Let me see which I like best....I like them all so much, but my top five would be these. Hope you all like them too!


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

wow its going to be hard to judge all thees lol


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious (Feb 13, 2013)

Anything but those stupid miniature ones that get lost if you drop them in a carpet. Hate those things.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

PurplePopcornDelicious said:


> Anything but those stupid miniature ones that get lost if you drop them in a carpet. Hate those things.


but they are pretty


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious (Feb 13, 2013)

They're so little you can't even admire them! A waste of money. The full size models are gorgeous though.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

well they are cheaper than the trade and easer to collect and you can do everything you can do with traditional with them


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious (Feb 13, 2013)

Cheaper because they're only worth the pennies of plastic spent to make em


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

PurplePopcornDelicious said:


> Cheaper because they're only worth the pennies of plastic spent to make em


stop! look they are very pretty, sure you have to be careful with em but you can still play with them show them customize them and everything like that:x


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious (Feb 13, 2013)

Sure, the full size models are very pretty, but the miniature models (I'm talking about the ones that you could fit half a dozen in your palm!!) are useless and too small to even admire :rofl: I think you mis-understood me.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Ha! Five or five hundred?? Let me see which I like best....I like them all so much, but my top five would be these. Hope you all like them too!


these are not mini whines these are stablemates you can only fit like one in your hand


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah I got some stable mates, but again they're so little I can't really put them up for decoration... probably more fun for kids to play with if they weren't such expensive "toys" bahahaha.

Btw: Everyone has some very lovely models on here.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

ok then


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

PurplePopcornDelicious said:


> *Yeah I got some stable mates, but again they're so little I can't really put them up for decoration...* probably more fun for kids to play with if they weren't such expensive "toys" bahahaha.
> 
> Btw: Everyone has some very lovely models on here.


Oh contraire... I had a little wooden spice rack .. similar to this:








http://www.spiceplace.com/mccormick-spice-rack-wood-24-pieces.php

I took all the spice jars off and lined my little stablemates up ... they are on my bathroom wall next to my vanity .. If I think about it tonight, I'll take a picture!


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmmm, that is a nice idea!! I have a collection I was given for Christmas, but they're just so tiny on my shelf that is rather disappointing. I bet I could find a spice rack like that at the thrift store. Good idea!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Thrift stores are a GREAT place to find something like that.. it really is a nice little display .. love mine.


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious (Feb 13, 2013)

Well when I have a little cash I'ma head down and see if I can't land myself one! Thanks for sharing your idea


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Good luck! Pictures later .... please.


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious (Feb 13, 2013)

:rofl: If I ever figure out where the heck the gremlins put my camera!


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

lol see they are nice lol


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

man there are sooooo many people looking at this thread but not responding
lol btw not trying to be mean


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

nikyplushbreyer said:


> you have summer i have been looking for him where did you get him


I got summer at breyerfest 2 years ago
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

oh cool do you think i would be able to find him this year


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm going to Breyerfest this year! Can't wait


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

same this is my first year going maybe we can meat each other


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

Im hoping to go to breyerfest this year,but I might not beable to as its right between a naturalhorsemanship camp and a dog show 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

ya i wanted to go to that camp but mom said that i would enjoy BF more 
but i am still super exited and can't wait i am counting down lol


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

Best photography of the horse, or the horse in general?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

I no longer have pictures of mine and they are packed up in storage but here are my favorites:

#1: Ideal Oldenburg Stallion in the Show Jumping Warmblood mold
#2: Smoke and Mirrors on the Make a Wish mold
#3: Esprit on his own mold
#4: Marwari on the Kalahkaari mold
#5: Treasured Moves on the Lady Phase mold with the long tail ONLY

This was harder than I thought it would be lol. I have WAY TOO many to choose from.


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

im not trying to be rude but what are so great about breyers? i've heard of them a lot lately but arn't they just little figures? what do you do with them?


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

horsesgs said:


> im not trying to be rude but what are so great about breyers? i've heard of them a lot lately but arn't they just little figures? what do you do with them?


that is a great question! and i have a great answer! there are lots of things you can do with breyers you can collect them, you can customize them,you can show them,you can video tape them (videos on youtube you should really go check it out), and you can display them,you can play with them. there are many things you can do with them!


----------

